# EFA's



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I took Kodi for his yrly vet check and everything was fine, except for his allergies. But I was concerned because both Kodi's and Shelby's coats have gotten very dry. So, the vet suggested another product. I told him if it smelled like fish, no way. I had to throw out the last $50 bottle he suggested. He said this one was by Pfizer and they gave a refund if not satisfied. So, I bought it and so far, very good. I have noticed a significant difference in their coats - they are not dry. In fact, Kodi's feels oily. The test will be to see what happens after their baths. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*So what is it?*

My dogs have hated every fish supplement, it makes them have loose stools. I have found that Neem shampoo makes their coats less dry. Keep us posted.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'll be interested to see, also. If it seems to be making a difference, would you please post all the info so that others of us can track it down?

Thanks!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

irnfit said:


> I took Kodi for his yrly vet check and everything was fine, except for his allergies. But I was concerned because both Kodi's and Shelby's coats have gotten very dry. So, the vet suggested another product. I told him if it smelled like fish, no way. I had to throw out the last $50 bottle he suggested. He said this one was by Pfizer and they gave a refund if not satisfied. So, I bought it and so far, very good. I have noticed a significant difference in their coats - they are not dry. In fact, Kodi's feels oily. The test will be to see what happens after their baths. I'll keep you posted.


I love this stuff , it was suggested by Sabine at The Dog Food Project. Molly has glorious hair with this. One of the three healthiest suppliments you can give a dog . http://www.seapet.com/index.php?cPath=61&osCsid=37b10dfd558c89f07634706e07ed0f32


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Here's a link to the info for Pet-FA Liquid. http://www.pfizerah.com/PAHimages/compliance_pdfs/US_EN_PE_compliance.pdf


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

it really doesn't smell like fish Michele? I have taken to giving them their fish oil in capsule form rolled in cheese because I can't stand the smell of the seapet on their beards and all over my rugs...LOL. But I wish there were something other than cheese I could roll them in.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Missy , I can't smell the Seapet with Molly . I put in in with her canned food. Anyway here is a great article on EFA s. http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=fattyacids I use the oil not the capsuls.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

It really doesn't smell or Kodi would not go near it. They don't even realize there is something added to their food. The funny thing is that if I am eating grilled salmon, Kodi will want it.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Dave, I just seem to have heightened sense of smell lately... but I got these capsules recommended from sabine as well... best part is we all can take them...me, DH and the pups. they are made by NOW. The only thing is I also have to give them vitamin E now too...as the seapet liquid is the only Omega 3 with enough vitamin E. She feels strongly that dogs need enough Vitamin E to utilize the Omega 3's.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Missy said:


> Dave, I just seem to have heightened sense of smell lately... but I got these capsules recommended from sabine as well... best part is we all can take them...me, DH and the pups. they are made by NOW. The only thing is I also have to give them vitamin E now too...as the seapet liquid is the only Omega 3 with enough vitamin E. She feels strongly that dogs need enough Vitamin E to utilize the Omega 3's.


Yes Missy that's right. With Seapet you don' t need vitamin E but if you are using Now Brand it is wise to add vit E. Good for you , fish oil especially cold water wild fish is better than farm raised fish. Yes this is very good for humans to take as well. My wife takes it for her arthritis and it helps alot.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

So, what is the exact product that you use? I didn't even know what "EFA" meant, but have now found (from looking at the links listed) that is means "Essential Fatty Acids," right? So, the Seapet site has Omega 3 Fish Oils...is that the same? How much do you use? And humans use the same stuff you give your dogs?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Sheri said:


> So, what is the exact product that you use? I didn't even know what "EFA" meant, but have now found (from looking at the links listed) that is means "Essential Fatty Acids," right? So, the Seapet site has Omega 3 Fish Oils...is that the same? How much do you use? And humans use the same stuff you give your dogs?


that's right . with seapet Molly gets a quarter teaspoon daily. Eight drops added to her food. The Now brand is for dogs or humans.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sheri, I would not take the seapet! it does not say it is for humans...but it probably is great stuff... for yourself find a good reputable brand...and take 2 -3 tsp a day or 2-5 capsules a day depending... lower end for just good health higher end if you have inflammation. for a good read on the wonders of EFA's check out barry sears the anti-inflammation zone. It's worth buying the book but you can also get some info on-line. It has really helped with my fibromyalgia.

http://www.zonediet.com/products/productdetail/tabid/144/p-10-anti-inflammation-zone.aspx

The brands I have tried and like (for me)

Carlson's finest fish oil liquid (lemon) 
Pharmax finest fish oil liquid (orange) 
and I am now just trying the NOW because me and the boys can share it.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Missy said:


> Dave, *I just seem to have heightened sense of smell lately...* but I got these capsules recommended from sabine as well... best part is we all can take them...me, DH and the pups. they are made by NOW. The only thing is I also have to give them vitamin E now too...as the seapet liquid is the only Omega 3 with enough vitamin E. She feels strongly that dogs need enough Vitamin E to utilize the Omega 3's.


Missy, are you pregnant? :suspicious:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

It's so funny what works for some dogs and not for others... Kubrick has been "picking" at his breakfast the last 3 days because we ran out of fish oil and we're waiting for the next bottle to arrive - it did tonight. When we put down the food without the oil he just sniffs it then looks at you like "where's my yummy fish oil? why am I not getting it?" He'll only eat a handful of it and then stop... poor dog!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lina said:


> Missy, are you pregnant? :suspicious:


LOL...might be biblical if I were...well, I don't think I would be the oldest anymore. But no I am not preggy. But perhaps those nasty middle age hormones have something to do with it.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Best for humans is Nordic Naturals ProOmega-D


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

The supplement that the vet wanted me to use is called "The Missing Link". Cicero has been on it a month and I can tell a difference in his coat and energy. Poops are great and he likes it sprinkled on his food. Have any of you ever used it? Cicero and I saw my vet at the food store the other day and she said, "I told you that you would be able to tell a difference in a few weeks - and by the time the bag is gone you will always want to use it just like I do on my 3 dogs. His coat feels great now."

It's a dark powder that is kept in the fridge and good for 3 months. You can check it out at http://alpha-nutrition.stores.yahoo.net/index.html
You can get a 5% discount on foods or things you may need and they will beat any price you find on the internet.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> The supplement that the vet wanted me to use is called "The Missing Link". Cicero has been on it a month and I can tell a difference in his coat and energy. Poops are great and he likes it sprinkled on his food. Have any of you ever used it?


Yes, Dale, I had Lincoln on it for over a year, starting when he was a puppy, at the recommendation of his breeder. When he was battling allergies, we went off of it so we could figure out what he was allergic to. I just haven't gone back on it.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

That was recommended to me for Tucker, also, but he won't eat it. I guess he doesn't like the taste. And, it looks like a good one, to me. There are some unofficial reports that it even helps with staining, if you have that problem, although the company can't verify that because it wasn't tested for that.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I used to use Missing Link, but never saw a difference.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

:bump:
FYI - Just wanted to give everyone an update. It's been a few months since I started giving this supplement to Kodi and Shelby, and I love the results. I am on the 2nd bottle and they have gotten the shine and silky feel back in their coats.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

My guys get the Healthy Paws Cold Water Fish Oil. The absolutely love it. They also get canned sardines every once in awhile.

The fish oil helps relieve some of the inflamation associated to allergies, however it make take 1-3 months until it actually kicks in.

Here's a very good site to read on fish oil.

http://k91training.tripod.com/id27.html


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for the update, Michele. I'm ready to try something else for Tori. I've been giving her my fish oil caps but, I'm tired of the fishy smell on her breath. Also, although her coat is softer than soft, it is not shiny at all.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I tried the wild salmon oil, but as soon as they smell it, they will not eat.


----------

